# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ادخل بسرعة ... لا يفوتك ... صورة أشجع جندي أمريكي دخل العراق

## hope

7 


























7
























7





















7
























7

























واليكم الصورة






























 


ها وش راااااااايكم؟؟




تحياتي
الحور العين

----------


## كرزة

تسلمي
على الصورة

----------


## hope

تسلمي حبيبتي على المرررور 

تحيااتي
الحور

----------


## أمل الظهور

ههه

تسلمي  خيتوو حور 

هذول والله حتى الفيران مكرمه عنهم

----------


## فاضل علي

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ههههههههههههههه
اما اشجع جندي فهو اشجع شوفوا يعطيله مداليه الشجاعه
تسلمين حور العين
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## همس المشااعر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تسلمي حورو على المشاركه الحلوه
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
بنتظار جديدك
                        تحياتي 
                      همس المشااعر

----------


## hope

مشكوورين حباايبي على المرووور
نورتوا الصفحه

يعطيكم الله الف عاافية يارب

تحيااتي
الحور

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههههههه

امبين عنه شجاع الى ابعد الحدود 

تسلمي

----------


## hope

هههههههههه
اكيد شجاع ماتشوووفيه كيف هع هع

تسلمي قلبي على المررور

تحيااتو
حور

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههاااي*
*هدا شجاع لحده زيي<<<<<<والعكس صحيح جبانه لحدها*
*مشكوره الحور ع الصوره*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## hope

الله يعافيش ضحكووه
شكرا على الرد
نورتي الصفحة 

يعطيك الله الف عاافية يارب

تحيااتي

----------

